# Got refund on my centipede sod



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I laid close to 150 yards of centipede sod over the last couple of weeks. I started to notice that this sod greened up pretty darn quick, but my centipede on the front lawn in even more sun and better conditions still has not greened up all that much and it certainly did not grow like the new laid stuff was growing, but it was growing all wrong. It was well over 12 inches in height and sprouting seedheads like fescue type grasses, not the small tiny seeds as found in centepede. I don't think my front yard centepede has ever grown over 8 inches since I had it, no matter how much sun or rain or fertilizer it had. Well closer check revealed this so called centepede is also got a heap of fescue in it, which is fine, as I just want somehting to cover up bare dirt, but I bought and paid for 100% centepede. I pulled up a piece and carried it to ther county extension office and theytold me its got some centepede but its got a heck of a lot of fescue, and it shold not have been sold as 100% fescue. So I proceeded to where I bought the sod and walked in and showed the fellow the sod. I asked him if he had any of that type sod and he replied, nope its a mixed grass and we deal only with 100% sods. I then informed him that I bought it from him and if that as the case I was wanting to get my money back and he could come and get his sod back. He left and then came back to the counter and informed me he would give me a 100% refund and sell me replacement sod guaranteed to be a minimum of 98% free of other grasses at a 30% discount from their usual prices. It turned out that the hired help had overseeded an area and got fescue mixed in the centepede sod area, and it was supposed to be treated, but never was. This is where my sod was cut from. So I took the refund and will pick up my so called 98% centepede grass on Tuesday......all 150 yards of it. I do not intend to rip out the mixed sod thats already firmly establihed and growing, as all I am after is green, and I would be satisfied if they sold weeds in sod form, but I bought and paid for pure centepede and thats what I expected. I have to say they were pretty decent by all means in making things right. But in a way I feel guilty for still not ripping out the sod thats already laid that I was given a refund on.

Have to sleep on it I guess! No not sleep on the grass but sleep on the thought on what I should really do with the refunded sod!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds to me like the guy and his company stepped up to the plate and did the right thing. Even a little above and beyond. :thumbsup:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Man thats alot of work i pity you. But at least they made it good but i don't know if the 30% will make up for all the work you have done and will have to do.
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Don't sweat the already laid sod. They refunded your money for it, but not your time and effort to put it down. So realy you "paid" for that wrong sod in sweat. Keep it, and they should be glad you did not push to have THEM come over,dig it up, and relay the RIGHT stuff. Enjoy your grass guilt free.


----------

